# EA211 turbo question



## Toddmk6 (Jul 5, 2016)

hey guys,
so from my understanding (which could be wrong) the ea211 turbo is a VTG turbo and does NOT have a DV? both me and a buddy of mine searched for a DV on this thing for about an hour before giving up.. im not sure if im missing something or it just doesn't have one? :banghead:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

I have been searching for a while and I can't find anything that suggests that it does. I guess it really doesnt have one. 

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Yes i researched and the 1.4t has a VGT and doesnt need or have a DV i looked too and it doesnt...is still ok but if u install an intake youll her the whoosh sound...i took the factory box filter off and took it for a spin....sounded sick try it

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor Huge (Aug 21, 2009)

Fairly certain it has a diverter valve and is a waste gate type of turbo.

However, there's various models of the ea211. Some info says vtg other says wastegate. Don't know anymore...


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

Victor Huge said:


> Fairly certain it has a diverter valve and is a waste gate type of turbo.
> 
> However, there's various models of the ea211. Some info says vtg other says wastegate. Don't know anymore...


We DO NOT have a diverter valve. We do have an INTERNAL wastegate on our turbo. There are no multiple variations of this motor here in the states. There are overseas though.


----------

